# Wow - '04 M3 just picked up...



## mmchargue (Oct 30, 2003)

'04 M3 Alpine White/Cinnamon, SMG, Premium, 19's, H/K, Xenons, Alum trim...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Congratulations ! :thumbup: 

Stunning combo.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

I love that color combo...it's my second fav right behind Alpine White and Tanin!! :thumbup: 

Why so many miles?? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Why so many miles?? :dunno:


only 10 miles :dunno:


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

LOL....dealers was having a little fun??


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Sweet!!!:thumbup: I'm thinking of trading up to the M3...just out of curiousity, what's
the insurance costing you for it in L.A.?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Congratulations ! :thumbup:
> 
> Stunning combo.


 What he said!!!!


----------



## Stoney (Jan 5, 2002)

Congrats on your new M3. You will have a lot of fun if you can avoid the tickets. Have never seen that color combo before but it looks great.


----------



## mmchargue (Oct 30, 2003)

sky said:


> Sweet!!!:thumbup: I'm thinking of trading up to the M3...just out of curiousity, what's
> the insurance costing you for it in L.A.?


My insurance is only about $105/month...But be aware that I get significant discounts because I insure through USAA, which is for Military personnel and their families and offer great discounts...My dad was Navy guy...ALso, my driving record is perfect (not one mark ever), and a high credit score helps too...From one I have heard, others in this area with M3's or 330's are paying 200+ per month....


----------



## mmchargue (Oct 30, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> I love that color combo...it's my second fav right behind Alpine White and Tanin!! :thumbup:
> 
> Why so many miles?? :dunno:


Originally 6 miles when I first drove it...didn't take the pic til I drove it around for a few miles...got a little excited too fast


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

mmchargue said:


> My insurance is only about $105/month...But be aware that I get significant discounts because I insure through USAA, which is for Military personnel and their families and offer great discounts...My dad was Navy guy...ALso, my driving record is perfect (not one mark ever), and a high credit score helps too...From one I have heard, others in this area with M3's or 330's are paying 200+ per month....


Thanks for the info. Currently, the insurance for my 330ci is $500/6 mos. Hopefully,
it won't be too much more for an M3.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

mmchargue said:


> Originally 6 miles when I first drove it...didn't take the pic til I drove it around for a few miles...got a little excited too fast


I was looking at the 3xx instead of the actual mileage!!! 

When I posted that this morning, I was still a little intoxicated from Friday night!! :tsk:


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

*congrats*

Congrats on the new ride. This weekend is bit overcast, hopefully we will have better weather next weekend. Enjoy the car.


----------



## cncmastr (Sep 13, 2003)

Very Nice! Congrads and good luck with her!


----------



## Johns (May 21, 2003)

hot!!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

mmchargue said:


> '04 M3 Alpine White/Cinnamon, SMG, Premium, 19's, H/K, Xenons, Alum trim...


Car came with tint? :dunno:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mmchargue (Oct 30, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Car came with tint? :dunno:


Nope, it was done at the dealership...but they didn't charge me for it..they wanted to at first, but they couldn't find the exact invoice from the tinting company, so they just threw it in for free...small consolation for a car this expensive, but every bit helps....


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

mmchargue said:


> Nope, it was done at the dealership...but they didn't charge me for it..they wanted to at first, but they couldn't find the exact invoice from the tinting company, so they just threw it in for free...small consolation for a car this expensive, but every bit helps....


That's a nice gesture (even though like you said.. they wanted to charge you for it before hehehe)


----------



## Tom S (Oct 4, 2003)

sky said:


> Thanks for the info. Currently, the insurance for my 330ci is $500/6 mos. Hopefully,
> it won't be too much more for an M3.


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but think double. I live in NJ, so my rates are already higher than most places, but I paid $560/6 months on my CLK 430, now $~1100/6 months on the M3. Clean record too.

Tom


----------

